# Mass Snorkle



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and I want to go snorkeling. Would take hear out to some deeper rigs and ty up but I think we need to start out a little slower! Was thinking of going to P-Cola and trying the Mass?

What all do I need to snorkle around the boat there? Is it even worth going there being that close to the pass? Does the water usually have pretty good vis or is there allways alot of people fishing there? Any help would be much apprecieted!

If the Mass isnt a good place, please recomend a good spot (preferably some type of structure) where we could go swim around and see some fish!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Try the rocks at Ft Pickens.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i heard that was a good spot to go with a bunch of fish and such.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll second going to Ft Pickens and snorkeling around the jetties. Haven't ever dove the Mass so I can't comment on that one. 

If you get out, tell us what you saw.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The tide and visibilty can be planned for a dive on the mass but I don't think I would snorkel it. If I remember correctly it is 25 or 30 feet there, not to mention very near the pass and channel. The old pier rubble is good, as well as the stuff at the Navarre peir, and the jetties at Ft. pickens. Have fun let us know how you do.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

where is ft. pickens... I was looking for a close in reef in shallow water where we could see alot of fish!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Lateraline,

Since you have a boat and can get there, I'd recommend watching the tides and try to catch anything at or near the pass at least 1-2 hrs. before high tide and get out of the water before the tide changes. Never and outgoing or low tide, visibility will suck and the current will rip. 

Now, that said, I think evensplit recently posted that the rubble next to the Pensacola Beach pier is out of the sand and its a great snorkling spot. Don't need a boat for that one though. Another nice snorkling spot, near the pass is the old dredge pipes that run roughly from the sand island nearFt. Mcreeeast toward the bay. When the water is clear they're easily visible and it is a great 5-10 ft. deep snorkling area with lots of fish; small mangrove snapper, small grouper and occasionally some triggers and tropical fish. 

Its kind of a haul, but years ago we used to snorkle theDestin jetties quite a bit and they were by far better than anything I've seen around here. There are still a lot of snorkle charters that go there (tourists). I haven't been there in several years, but the last time I went it wasn't nearlyas deep as it once was, but we've seen lots of tropicals, snapper, grouper, sea turtles, sharks, 'cuda and different species of rays there. 

Have fun, but use a dive flag where ever you decide and be careful of the nuts in boats if you snorkle near either P'cola or Destin Pass.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Go to this thread that's on the same forum you just posted in . 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic356281-38-1.aspx

It's got a good arial shot of the old pier rubble posted by yakdiver, and it's got some good current information. It's always better if you go early on an incoming tide.


----------

